# DIY Yard Irrigation System



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm the new ower of a house finally and it comes with a wonderfully brown yard. I want to install a irrigation system myself. I was wondering if I could glue it all up and test it out before digging it in the ground. Seems like then would be the best time to see if some changes need to be made rather then after it's in the ground. I'm not covering a ton of yard roughly a 36' square in the front with a 6'x 17' walkway cut out of one side. The back is similar but probably 50' x 25'. Flowerbed will be handled with drip irrigation which isn't a problem. I just remember the last one my dad and I did back in 1990 and we had some issues and had to dig up quite a bit to correct them. I'd rather do it right. 
Also any ideas on working WITH the prevailing SE wind here in Corpus. I figured I'd try to get most of my head/rotors spraying downwind.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

are you using the flex tubing or pvc? if pvc, sounds like it could be possible to lay it out on top and test it out... 


heck, leave it on top, and go hang christmas lights also if you don't have them up year round.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

PVC was what I've always seen used. Any benefit for the cost of flex?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't use flex. use regular PVC.

go to the Rain Bird website - they have tools there to help you design your system.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

good idea speck, map it out based on measurements and they suggest the right sprayer for location to cover the ground...

I just asked because I watched a DIY Tv show where an irrigation system was being put in and a guy was "rolling" out the lines with a flex tubing machine of some sort that automatically dug the trench and put in the tubing... he'd stop the machine when he got to a spot for a sprinkler and cut off the tubing, then start again on the next run... seemed like an "easy" and "cheap" way to do it. PVC would be my choice.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

There are some gimmick "kits" which have some flex lines but I don't see them working that well. The wife doesn't like the current sprinkler setup with all the hoses in the yard. I just want something to MOW. (I know I'll regret it later)


----------



## TRIPLE L (Jul 1, 2005)

If you send me the dimensions I can draw it up for you. Pm me. Texas licenced irrigator #7191


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

I would not glue everything together and test first because it will be very cumbersome to dig around and underneath all of the pipe. You can water test the system for leaks before back filling your trenches.
I used the flex pipe in between the head and the PVC and would highly recommend doing so. The cheap cut off risers will most likely fail causing you to have to fix leaks all the time. If you drive over them they will break or will break your PVC. There are many threaded PVC fittings that you can use to make the 1st connection. The poly pipe uses a barbed fitting that will thread in to the PVC, run a foot or so to the spot where the head is to be and cut to length.
There is a lot of DIY information out there to do this and you can, just make sure that you design the system properly. Check your meter size, static pressure and get a good idea on what you flow will be to start with. The rest starts to go downhill from there for ya&#8230; Especially if you take TRIPLE L up on that offer. ; )


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Triple...do you have a FAX number? I can send you a copy of the Survey of the property. I'll label trees and future enhancements (adding a patio soon).


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

TRIPLE L said:


> If you send me the dimensions I can draw it up for you. Pm me. Texas licenced irrigator #7191


Here you go Wind blows SE predomonatly from upper right corner of driveway to upper left corner of house. I have a drip system I installed yesterday...I was VERY surprised how easily and well that system went together! oops forgot to label the rear patio it's 8x20'


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

oops forgot to label the rear patio it's 8x20'
Forgot to add service line into the house is 3 1/4 circumfrence and looks to be copper. Seems kinda odd since all the tables say it should be 3/4 or 1 this service line seems to be in between. I have a garden tub that has some serious pressure. I'll call the city and get the city pressure... just got off the phone with the city they said it's typically a 3/4 line with a pressure maintained around 50psi


----------

